
Rescuing Economics from Neoliberalism - gone35
http://bostonreview.net/class-inequality/dani-rodrik-rescuing-economics-neoliberalism
======
DonCullen
I see the term liberalism being bandied about when talking about deregulation.
I’m not very familiar with politics, but that seems to be something more
familiar to the conservatives (republicans), than the liberals; I’m not very
comfortable with the attempt to pin deregulation and the rest of it onto the
liberals. Enron for instance;
[http://www.economist.com/node/938154](http://www.economist.com/node/938154) —
shows it as something more in tune to the conservatives. Even in the present
USA political climate, the conservatives continue to push for deregulation. I
guess what I’m saying is that it reads to me as attempting to pass the buck to
the liberals when it actually belongs elsewhere.

~~~
siderax
It depend of the context or/and where you use the term. In the US or for
social policies, the term liberalism is used for something like progressivism.
In Europe or for economics policies, liberalism means free trade and
deregulation.

When an US citizen say liberal, he's talking about society. When an EU citizen
say liberal, he's talking about economics. This make sometimes translation
difficult.

In the context of the article, while US, with the focus on economics. They are
using the classical or the european meaning.

But yeah Republican are conservatives on social policies and liberal on
economics policies. Democrat are liberal on social policies and less liberal
on economics (but still very liberal compared to an socialist party).

